# Just confronted with more crap.... Rock bottom can't possibly be any lower?



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have anyone else to turn to anymore. I have no one I can trust.

I just received a facebook message from my H's AP's boyfriend (OWP). 

It read:

Hey just heard through the grapevine you and * (my H) were getting back together maybe.... Ask him about ** and *** see if he has anything to tell you.... You can do better He wasnt doing right by you for a long time before **** (OW that I know about, his gf) Anyway Cheers

So essentially the OWP is claiming that my H had 2 other AP's prior to his gf. I realize that this guy has a lot of hatred towards my H and by getting to me he is getting to him, but when my trust in my H has been so irrevocably shattered how can I not question it. Both of these women were women that my H would have had opportunity to have an affair with if he had wanted. They are both attractive and flirtatious, and quite honestly people that I didn't like having around my H even before I knew about his EA/PA with the sender's gf who was a coworker of his. 

Do I confront my H? Do i confront the women? Who do I trust. I feel like given that I have no proof, and this would have happen in the past, if everyone says "No, it didn't happen" then even if that is the truth I will alway wonder


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You strap H to a polygraph and you ask him.

then if he fails the test for you file, because he is a sorry slimy serial cheater.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

If additional affairs would make any difference in your decision to stay in the marriage or divorce, ask your husband, then verify with a polygraph.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Watch his pupils when you say the other two names. They dialate, it's an intimate (at least emotional if not physical) connection to those people.

When we have a physical or intimate connection to people our pupils dialte in response to thinking about them or hearing their name.

Watch his face for micro expressions, surprise and fear (open wide eyes, brows up, mouth thin and pressed lips, tightness in the throat tendons - they stand out).

When you catch, point at him and say so it's true isn't it. Micro expressions and body language never lie...even when we do.

Watch for manipulators (no hands moving when talking, pulls himself tight and close, trying to look small).

It's like a mini polygraph without the polygraph equipment.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

whatever it may be, it's out there now. you might as well do some investigating and find out the truth. and i don't mean asking him point blank 'cause that will get you nowhere. the threat of a poly alone will definetly stir his sense of honesty.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

What's the point of confronting your H if he's just going to lie about it anyway?

A better question might be if you can't trust him and you KNOW you can't trust him then why are you even with the guy?

The only time R works after an affair if there is complete remorse on the part of the cheater and willingness to make it right. 

That does not sound like the case here.

Sorry to say it.


----------

